# Spinning on a supported spindle



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

So, anyone else here spin on a supported spindle?

They look kinda like a drop spindle but you rest them in a dish and twirl like a top as you draft ... makes really fine yarn really easily (Forerunner wouldn't even be able to *see* the yarns spun on one of these...)

Here's what I did on mine in the last little while - it goes way faster than you'd expect, and it's VERY restful. Even more restful than wheel spinning.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The more you talk about this spindle the more I yearn to try it.
I am a little concerned that by being so 'supported' I would make the singles way too tender (underspun).
That is my very biggest issue with spinning in general. 

I think the only thing that slows me down on the wheel is the takeup tension.
If the yarn breaks I slow down a little. :teehee:

One day I will try that supported method. I am a little jealous of yours.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You do have to stop and put in more twist - I draft and draft and draft and when I'm at my full arm length, I twist the spindle two or three more times, then wind on. You do have to put in way more twist than you think, but you get SUCH fine yarn!

My spindle was a bargain - the lady who sells them had some with dings, and I got it for $15 shipped. You can get quite nice ones for $30 though, and a big bead on a DPN is reported to work just fine!

I can't rely on the yarn tension to get enough twist when I spin on the wheel - the CPW goes so fast, I have to do the "wait until the twist goes in enough before you allow it to take up the fibre" thing there too, so I guess I'm kinda used to it. I so love long draw.

Here, if you need more inspiration:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mGDkZ_zBJ4&feature=channel]Russian Spindle Techniques - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Enabling:









$19 USD


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

oooooo how pretty!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle, I was watching that video thinking, gosh her voice is familiar, but I couldn't really recognize the face. Then I read down. That's Beth Smith who owns the fiber shop (The Spinner's Loft) I was at a week ago. She has bright orange hair that is a bit longer now. She's a great woman! I had a blast tang with her.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I spin cotton on a small, brass supported spindle, from Cotton Clouds in AZ. I got the kit, with the DVD on how to do it by a well-known expert, (can't remember the lady's name). It really helps to watch the video to get the spinning movements down right. I have an unopened package of punis from India. Punis are carded little rolags. I am saving this for TdF, but have tried it some. You really have to put a lot of twist into these really fine threads/yarns.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Spindolyn, of course. I just did a bit of spinning on mine, then switched to my wheel again.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I've heard of these Spindolyns, Mrs Jo ... what are they like?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

IowaLez, that'll be a tahkli, right? Cotton doesn't grow up here, and I try to be a 'locaspinner' for the most part, so I haven't tried it yet. That little bead spindle I posted the link to comes with some cotton to try out though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie I have one of thos. I've always love their size and style, so delicate. I have yet to figure out how to use it


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's easier than you think, Marchwind. Drafting is just drafting (long draw or off the fold).

Practice twirling the spindle in a dish until it's easy, then put on a leader and go. If you can spin on a wheel with your forward hand doing very little work, and understand park-and-draft, then you can spin on one of these.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

If you you tube spindolyn you might see a few nice videos of people who have one as well as the original creator. (You might also see a nervously babbling women with a cold who is trying to talk and spin at the same time...and is doing it very ill.) 
Ahem, basically it's a metal shaft that sits in a tube that spins, and has several different bases that you can use. Very nice for plopping on the couch and spinning comfortably, or even spinning in the car on the way to church. The spindolyn was the first thing I ever bought to learn spinning with, mainly because it's a pretty clever little invention. I used the spindolyns and the nostepinne to make a good bit of yarn.


----------

